# Average Full Livery Price?



## Elf On A Shelf (1 July 2016)

What is the average full Livery Price these days? 

Feed am + pm
Turn out
Muck out
Bring in
Hay and straw included
Groom
Etc... 

Then random extras such as mane and tail pulling, show prep (bathing, plaiting etc) dealing with farriers and the likes. 

Never, ever looked into Livery prices beyond diy before so I really don't have a clue.


----------



## webble (1 July 2016)

Depending on yard facilities and area etc around £100 a week


----------



## Holding (1 July 2016)

Depends on where in the country you are - for decent facilities in the South (excluding within short commute of London) I would expect to be paying around £120 per week. More if you are close to London and/or have really good facilities or competitions on site.


----------



## timefort (1 July 2016)

£155 a week here.  Just outside London for all the bits and pieces you describe, plus holding/trotting up for vet / farrier.  Yard has year round turnout, arena and clinics on site.  Not sure about show prep extras - I'm a cheapskate and do those myself.


----------



## Micropony (1 July 2016)

Completely depends where you are and what facilities the yard has. Round here, full livery tends to include grooming, tack cleaning, exercising and even tacking up (!), and you would expect to pay  £180+ a week on a yard with good facilities.  The package you describe would be described as part livery where we are and I would be expecting to pay around the  £150 mark probably.  But we are quite close to London.


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2016)

Completely depends where you are, the facilities available, and the 'quality' of the care.
For what you describe I would class that as part livery anyway.

Either way for a basic 'muck & chuck' service you are talking £70pw-£110pw dependant on location/facilities.

For a more comprehensive service, possibly including grooming, extra attention to detail, shavings, bespoke feeding etc then in the £100-140pw ballpark


----------



## FestiveFuzz (1 July 2016)

I'm in Surrey and pay £170 a week, but she is being schooled on. For standard full livery it's £150 a week.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 July 2016)

I'm in Scotland with no facilities what so ever and the reason I ask is because the supposed owner hasn't been to see the pony in over a week. Situ being that it is my nephews pony kept with all our others and I end up doing said pony every single day. Sister thinks she can rock up once or twice in blue moon and take that pony or another to a show with no work etc. So I am very tempted to slap a bill through her door and give her one hell of a shock to the system!


----------



## Pie's mum (1 July 2016)

It's approx £100 down here in Devon - that's at the nice yards with nice facilities. The same services at lower end yards (no school / home made school etc) is more like £60.


----------



## PorkChop (1 July 2016)

EKW said:



			I'm in Scotland with no facilities what so ever and the reason I ask is because the supposed owner hasn't been to see the pony in over a week. Situ being that it is my nephews pony kept with all our others and I end up doing said pony every single day. Sister thinks she can rock up once or twice in blue moon and take that pony or another to a show with no work etc. So I am very tempted to slap a bill through her door and give her one hell of a shock to the system!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, don't blame you!


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2016)

EKW said:



			I'm in Scotland with no facilities what so ever and the reason I ask is because the supposed owner hasn't been to see the pony in over a week. Situ being that it is my nephews pony kept with all our others and I end up doing said pony every single day. Sister thinks she can rock up once or twice in blue moon and take that pony or another to a show with no work etc. So I am very tempted to slap a bill through her door and give her one hell of a shock to the system!
		
Click to expand...

In that case fairly standard assistance costs would be £10 a day for full care, payable on top of basic stable rental rate


----------



## Wagtail (1 July 2016)

I charge £95 - £110 a week depending on the size of horse. It includes all essentials, branded feed to owner's specification, hay/haylage muck out rugging and essential grooming (hoof picking out, leg hosing and removal of dry mud etc). But doesn't include thorough grooming, exercise, tack cleaning, trimming and clipping.


----------



## muddygreymare (1 July 2016)

I pay £346 a month, which is £80 pw. They do everything for me and all feed and hay is included. We have an outdoor school, lunge pen and great offroad hacking. They dont groom her unless I'm away but they do pick feet out. My mare is currently on full box rest and needs cold hosing and bandaging twice daily so they are doing morning hosing and skip out during the day and giving her extra hay and I go up in an evening to groom and hose and bandage. This is in Cumbria on a tiny yard of 4 liveries  and going on to full livery was the best decision I ever made


----------



## Greylegs (1 July 2016)

Until recently, I was paying 425 per calendar month plus bedding for full livery which didn't include grooming beyond a basic hoof pick, or riding of any sort, so usually didn't get a lot of change out of 500pounds per month.


----------



## debsflo (1 July 2016)

£ 90 for me in Lincs ,but classed as part livery.


----------



## JillA (1 July 2016)

I recently charged £60 p.w. for a laminitic holiday livery on reduced feed and box rest. He had two stables, minimal hay, mucked out twice daily and owner supplied feed. I think I undercharged


----------



## CassTheCob (1 July 2016)

My yard is 70 for muck out, feeds, rugs changed, turned out/put on the walker, use of arenas and XC etc (all hay, shavings, feed etc included), and DIY is 30 for use of arenas, XC, a stable etc though even on DIY if your horse is in if you leave your feeds on top of your feed bin they will give the horse his feed in mornings and evenings and will hay them throughout the day.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (2 July 2016)

EKW that's very cheeky of her!


----------



## wiglet (2 July 2016)

I pay £90 per week for full livery. They pick out feet but don't groom. I pay for supplements, wormer, shoes - the usual. Does not include exercise. Nice yard with good facilities. Midlands.


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 July 2016)

£350 for five day full. No grooming but do get leg/foot care and no exercise. East Midands.


----------



## SparkyNYR (3 July 2016)

It'd help if you knew the full story! The nephew never asked to have a pony brought for him, his granny kindly splashed out on a fab wee pony. He started riding because his aunt and gran wanted him to do lead rein classes on their Shetland pony. He then started riding lessons at a local riding school because Aunt couldn't be bothered to make an effort and spend time with him. He's started to get bored and fed up, he asks why his aunt is a moody cow and if she is pmsing when he's over as she doesn't speak to him kindly if at all, yes there are days when everyone is there and she will not say a word to him! Rather sad for a 10 year old to make comments such as that! His mum works 9-5:30pm, he has afterschool activities he will attend certain days of the week such as his riding lesson and fencing classes. He spends as many Saturday's over with the ponies as he can as well as afterschool when time permits for all involved. Sadly there are two sides to every story so don't believe everything you read on the interweb!


----------



## ester (3 July 2016)

You allow your 10 year old to refer to his Aunt as a moody cow?!?! 

If you and son have neither the time or inclination then perhaps stop being involved at all and gran can chose to sell the pony if she wishes.


----------



## SparkyNYR (3 July 2016)

Ester - He does not use the term moody cow, more just moody. I added the cow on the end as inference and yes I will refer to my sister as that as she does to me. He is upset that he gets no communication from his aunt. When asking the simple question of what is that sticking out of Max's leg (pointing to the chestnut) she shrugs and walks off. Does a 10 year old really deserve to be completely blanked and ignored when he's tried to do something that they wanted him to do? 

And yes to your point re: time and inclination, that chat has been had at home with my son. He has not yet made his mind up but I do feel the end is coming soon which will allow his granny to sell the pony if she so wishes. The school holidays have now started here and I have arranged time off with my work to allow trips over if he so wishes to be involved with the ponies. 

To the other responses in this thread, your livery charges are rather interesting and if I were to be as spiteful as EKW appears to be, suggesting she will whack a bill through my door then perhaps I should reconsider the payment received for looking after 15 of her animals whilst she waltzed off to New York for a week. Two trips per day to the location, 5 stables mucked out every day, 5 horses turned out and brought in every day, breakfasts, lunch and dinners made and dished out, hay, water, grooming and two trips to the feedshop to restock the food all for £100. It cost £60 in petrol for the week so really was left with £40 and a pulled shoulder muscle that is still healing. Fortunately I am not a spiteful person and I did this to help her out because that is what families do!

I have read this forum for many years and have bit my tongue when my son and I have been falsely slagged off, I do not care what you all think of me or my relationship with my sister, not everything that has been written on this forum by EKW has been the truth. There are two sides to every story and I will not allow my son to be slagged off any more, he is not the spoilt, screaming brat that she has made him out to be, he is not paid off with money, toys nor games. He is an intelligent child who makes his own decisions, is inquisitive and asks questions. He does not deserve this slander.


----------



## wills_91 (3 July 2016)

West coast Scotland I pay £70 a week. For turnout,bringing in, feeding, changing rugs & mucking out.


----------



## SparkyNYR (3 July 2016)

Really? Well my son is not a "gobby little *****" he asked because it's what they have been learning at school, the reproductive cycle, periods etc as sex education started this term. I have not made a thing up in my post, I added the word cow because that is a word I would use, he uses the term moody.

Character of my son - a 10 year old boy who is rather emotional. Shy at school and has been bullied from Primary 1 right through to Primary 4. Through Primary 5 he found a close group of friends and has started to laugh for the first time. So is my son really a "gobby little ****" as you infer, no he is not. He is a normal 10 year old boy experimenting with new terms he's learnt at school.


----------



## SparkyNYR (3 July 2016)

For sure this is a discussion that should have happened offline however having seen the slander build up over the years I boiled this morning and disgracefully stuck up for my son. For what it is worth my son does know that it is inappropriate to suggest that women are pmsing and he does not use it when he does not get the response he wants. As with many children, they learn something new that is entertaining in the playground. They will try their luck. Used once yes you're all shocked and slightly amused. Used a second time, taking it too far. Dare to use it a third time and further discipline will happen. Fortunately my son is fully aware of this. Perhaps we could meet up when he's in his 20s as a mature adult and you could see he has not grown up to be "an utter **** of a man"


----------



## Holding (3 July 2016)

Absolutely - children pick up all kinds of things. The way you said it made it sound like a regular conversation you have with him, but you are obviously well aware that it isn't an appropriate response to his frustration. For what it's worth, he likely has every reason to be frustrated and upset, being caught in the middle of a disagreement between his mother and aunt. Perhaps a change to full livery at a different yard would make everyone's life easier. Best of luck to you all with resolving the situation.


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 July 2016)

I've worked with thousands of children over the years and I get well used to the 'things' children pick up. Referring to a woman as 'pmsing' simply isn't one of them.

Looking after 15 animals for one week doesn't cancel out months of full livery imo.


----------



## ester (3 July 2016)

Quite, how long are we talking exactly? 
If you never planned to be that involved that conversation should have been had at, or before the purchase of the pony. Kids are busy, they can't do everything but also you can't have a pony if you can only see it once a week unless paying for the privilege including exercise if you want to do fun stuff, that isn't how they work and your son would benefit from knowing that while making the decision as to whether he wishes to continue. 

It's a shame this has caused so much bad feeling presumably due to expectations not being set out in the first instance.


----------



## xspiralx (3 July 2016)

Ugh, I do hate the airing of dirty laundry in public, it's so tacky.

SparkyNYR - whether or not you get on with your sister or she treats your son well is frankly irrelevant. You own a pony, and you have a responsibility to look after it while you have it - or to pay someone else to. It's not an optional thing while you work out if you or your son can actually be bothered or not.

I love that you talk about taking care of your sister's animals for a week as if you did her a favour - she paid you for it! Perhaps not that much, but when you do things for friends or family, normally you wouldn't expect any payment.

Sell the pony, and teach your son some manners.


----------

